# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS >  Syntrom Hgh

## Jeff1

ANY input on this stuff???

----------


## jaysunderstudy

Never tried it heard good reports about it from another forum tho, HGH is kinda hard to find nowadays.

----------


## Jeff1

YA I know bro tell me about it =( anyone else BUMP

----------


## celticd

ive heard its relabeled blue tops
not that thats a bad thing as ive heard that some are good

----------


## Jeff1

Thank you for your posts bros.

----------


## natvtec1.8

how long does all that last u

----------


## flabbywussy

sorry for bumpin an old post but this is "SYNTROPIN" not "SYNTROM"





> ANY input on this stuff???

----------

